# WOOD DUCKS ON OGDEN BAY



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

OK I HAVE BEEN TOLD YOU WANTKILL WOOD DUCKS HERE BUT ON SATURDAY AFTER NOON I SHOT MY LIMIT OF WOODIES ON A SMALL POND IN OGDEN BAY IS THIS UNCOMMON AT THIS PART OF THE STATE OR IS THIS ABOUT THE ONLY PLACE YOU CAN FIND THEM REGULARLY THAT WAS THE FIST TIME I HUNTED ON THAT WMA


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like right place, right time to me! I've only seen woodies on the river, or at the local ponds! Nice work on baggin' the woodies.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

we need pics to verify this limit and upon verification I will also need to inspect the pond you were talking about..so just write down the coordinates in a pm


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice goin!!! But like said before, i'm going to need pics to believe to the fullest. I'm not calling you a liar, but pics ALWAYS help.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

mY EARS HURT... why you gotta yell all the time??? This thread is worthless without pics! *OOO* *(())* *()* -()/-


----------



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

HERE IS THE PIC OF THE BIRDS THAT WE KILLED ON THE OGDEN BAY WMA AND MY CAPS LOCK WANT COME OFF KID SPILLED GLUE ON THE KEY BOARD


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the four woody there. Man if you still want to hunt them in that spot I would keep it to your self.I have not seen any woodys out there the many years I have hunted out there.That one duck on my list for the wall. I hope you are putting one or a couple on the wall.Nice job


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

You are not the first person I have heard of shooting a wood duck on OB but I have never heard of anyone getting that many. Those drakes look real good. Congrats! 

Further evidence that the efforts of Wild Over Wood Ducks are producing more birds. -*|*-


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the Wood Ducks!



Joel Draxler said:


> Further evidence that the efforts of Wild Over Wood Ducks are producing more birds.


+1.....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I stand corrected! Nice job man. Never in my life have I heard of that happening here!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

a limit around here is 7 per hunter, not 6 and certainly not 12 for one hunter. 4 wood ducks isn't a limit but certainly an accomplishment in these parts. got anymore pics of those. i guess i'm just a skeptic. i've seen too many people on other forums pickup an alias and start trolling. if you are trolling, it is certainly more productive than some of the others i've seen.

btw, you didn't mention what part of louisiana you're from.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

+1 on what APD said,,,seen a lot of trolls do that..but if you really shot those in utah and they had all that color to them, than hats off to ya and congrats!!!! Next thing ya know people will be posting limits of black ducks and brant on here!!! jk


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> +1 on what APD said,,,seen a lot of trolls do that..but if you really shot those in utah and they had all that color to them, than hats off to ya and congrats!!!! Next thing ya know people will be posting limits of black ducks and brant on here!!! jk


I shot 2 black ducks last year! In utah, 1 week apart in different areas!
As for woodies in OB, i killed my first 2 out there and have 2 other friends that killed pairs in the same spot. Last year there were about 20 hanging around the same area. We just couldn't get close enough to jump them very often. :wink:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter,,, I know there are birds of every species in utah and don't doubt you shot a couple black ducks or people who shoot a ross or a speck or oldsquaw but to shoot up a bunch of fully plumed out wood ducks in one outing is pretty rare... just 1 or 2 is unique..so Like i said, if he did it here than thats cool but there are people who troll....here's some birds from last year we forgot to post up from ogden bay  just playin!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

utahgolf, i didn't say i believed him 100%. I said they are around. I have had the chance to shoot more than 1 drake woodie in one day. Several times, i just couldn't hold up my part of the deal and only ended up with 2 each time.  
What i am saying is, if this guy is for real and he is hunting where i would think he has to be to do this, i don't doubt it at all. You really got me wondering with some contradictions in the original post though. -Ov- 
And yes, i shot 1 black duck at Farmington and one on the weber last year. I killed 3 Oldsquaw at Howards, and i have killed 9 wood ducks within 20 miles of my house in the last 4 years. Last saturday i killed a pair of Hoodies and the first day out this year i shot a double-banded goose. I have been pretty lucky on rare birds the last 6 years or so. Now i need a Harlequin and a Mandarin. I know where one of the 2 are. The other might cost me a few $$$ G's. :|


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

A buddy of mine got a mandarin last year. Somewhere in cache valley.........


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well this is the rare bird I'm after!! so if they show up at ogden bay let me know!!! my absolute dream bird!! I'm sure a few pass through here, just have never seen one here yet!! Eurasian widgeon!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> well this is the rare bird I'm after!! so if they show up at ogden bay let me know!!! my absolute dream bird!! I'm sure a few pass through here, just have never seen one here yet!! Eurasian widgeon!


FC2 Tuber(??) killed one at Salt Creek last year. We had no idea what it was until we got home and looked it up. It was immature though. :|


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

utahgolf said:


>


WOW... nice Brants!!!! That would be Awesome to gun one of those!!!!


----------



## cnvsbk (Sep 24, 2009)

Their efforts will be in vain if evrybody kills everyone they see. Lets show a little restraint, and let the Woodies build up a bit.


"Joel Draxler wrote:
Further evidence that the efforts of Wild Over Wood Ducks are producing more birds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

who says he ant saying he shot them at Ogden bay so every one and there dog will go there after them now. I'm sorry but I sure in the heck wont tell any one where I shot woodys if I find them. Just don't understand it.I know a person that shot a logtail duck at Ogden. Have we seen any more there not not sent him and his bother shot a another a week later.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm still looking for my first woody too! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I have yet to see OR shoot a Woodie in Utah, but I know they are here, I saw a Eurasian Widgeon on the FB rest area three times in the last two years, I know of at least one Mandarin on a pond in Salt Lake, but not anyplace I could shoot at him, and if hitech2redneck isn't some freaking troll, then I have a WHOLE BOX full of spare keyboards if he lives anywhere near Holladay. I will happily donate one to his cause if only to get rid of the CAPS!
PM me, and we will get you fixed up. :mrgreen:


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice job on the woods I would be broke with the hens.


----------

